# Black saddle soap



## izmepeggy (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm new to driving and I'm having a local leather shop make bridle pieces so I can train with out the blinders. He told me on black tack NEVER to use anything but the black saddle soap.I didn't even know they made black saddle soap..lol..He said using the other will effect the black die on my harness..I need in put..Thank you


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been cleaning tack for more years than I care to count out loud but I haven't heard of _black_ saddle soap either. Is 'black' a brand name or the colour of the product?


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 9, 2013)

He said the saddle soap came in white,yellow and black.All made by Fiebings.. I googled it and sure enough he was right. But,you have to order it on line.Boy,you learn something new every day..lol


----------



## CZP1 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have never heard that. I just use Murphys Oil Soap on my harness diluted with water. Hasn't affected the color at all. Still black as when I purchased the harness 6 years ago.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 9, 2013)

I have some, and have used it. It's been awhile, but as I recall, it worked just fine. I have one set of Smuckers black leather Pleasure harness that I used for showing with my Meadowbrook; that's the only thing I used it on, because my 'breed' show harnesses were Lutkes, and mostly patent...saddle soap wasn't used on that!

I got mine before the days of 'order online', so not sure where I got it...probably ordered the 'old' way...by mail!

I do remember that it was someone quite knowledgeable about harness that told me it was best to use the black on black harness.

Margo


----------



## Matthijs (Jan 9, 2013)

Good question, I have heard of it and have been on the lookout for a few years but have not found any




Not such a big deal since we switched to synthetic harness.

ME


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 10, 2013)

I've never had black tack before.My riding saddles have always been Light oil or Dark oil.So Margo I will take yours ( and the leather shop owners) advice and order some..It wouldn't hurt. Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 10, 2013)

Interesting. I may have to look into finding some, I have had no problems with the Murphy's Oil Soap but over time I could see the dye being faded on black leather. Might be worth having some on hand for the show harness.


----------



## Matthijs (Jan 10, 2013)

I have used black shoe polish on an older black leather harness and it did a great job, the better (more expensive) brand have a better colouring compound.


----------



## Sandee (Jan 11, 2013)

Just goes to show that now matter how long we've been around we can always learn something. Never heard of black saddle soap. I suppose the light is more readily available is because of the riding saddles. I was always in big horses before. I do know that whenever I clean my harness with the Bick cleaner that black comes off on the rag....not just dirt.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 11, 2013)

I love Bickmore products.I have been using it for years on my saddles..It is recommended for use on all Circle Y saddles,which I have..And we are never to old to learn new things..I know the Black saddle soap was a new one to me..lol.


----------



## Barnmother (Jan 11, 2013)

So does the black saddle soap leave any residue that would come off on a pinto, grey or white horse? I have never heard of black saddle soap before interesting read!


----------



## Matthijs (Jan 12, 2013)

We still first have to find black saddle soap before we can find out if it will stain the horse





Found it at www.fiebings.com only available in 12 ounce for $10.50 or 5 pounds for $42.50

So who is gonna try this?


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 12, 2013)

It's just like regular saddle soap..You use it the same way as any saddle soap..Mine is ordered and on it's way..My friend at the leather shop says he uses it on all Black tack and recommends it..I ordered mine from Smith Brothers.. 12oz. 4.99. Shipping 6.95 for total of 11.94..They were the cheapest.I should get it next week and tell you,but,I don't think it would stain a horse.


----------



## Barnmother (Jan 14, 2013)

I found it on ebay also! I will wait for the staining report before ordering any. Thanks for being being the crash test dummies on this one girls!


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 15, 2013)

Barnmother said:


> I found it on ebay also! I will wait for the staining report before ordering any. Thanks for being being the crash test dummies on this one girls!






That's a good one..lol..But, I'm game..


----------



## TMR (Jan 15, 2013)

Iowa Valley Carriage carries the Fiebing Black Saddle soap. She has it listed on her website listed at $7.95 a tin.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 16, 2013)

Got the black saddle soap today..Let me tell you a little history of my harness.I bought it off Craigslist for $35. because the breast collar and traces were missing..Has patent leather on the saddle and blinders.It looked like it sat in a barn for a while.The guy I bought it from said it was in the barn when he bought his place. I cleaned it up and have been using it for training..At least I THOUGHT I cleaned it up..But, after using the black saddle soap on it I will NEVER use the other saddle soap again on it..It made that much of a difference..Am I saying everybody should use it? Probably not..I'm just going by MY experience.And Barnmother,I have no idea if it would stain or not..I have a bay pinto but doesn't have a lot of white on him..I did use a sock to apply it and some got on my hand but washed right off..I just wished I'd taken before and after pictures.But again I wished I had new batteries in the camera,it's dead..lol.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm DYEING to know if it stains white coats!!!


----------



## Jules (Jan 22, 2013)

bahahaha 'dyeing' bahahahaha


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 22, 2013)

This morning I used the black saddle soap on the harness reins..Then about an hour later I used my Bickmore conditioner on them and NONE came off on the cloth I was using..I only paid $11.94 for it at Smith Brothers including shipping and I will continue to use it.So all I can say is if you have $11.94 to spare,try it.I'm glad I did.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 22, 2013)

Jules said:


> bahahaha 'dyeing' bahahahaha







Leave it to you Jules.Hope you've been having lots of fun with your cart..I started back ground driving Isaac, then we get this cold snap.Just got back from the barn and it's -1 degree Fahrenheit or 18.33 Celsius..No matter which way you say it IT IS COLD


----------

